# Pate of Mushrooms



## kadesma (Dec 14, 2012)

In a large skillet,melt 2 Tab. unsalted butter over med heat. Add 12 oz mushrooms that you've sliced,plus 1/2 teas. fresh thyme,salt and fresh cracked pepper to taste,Cook stirring often til mushrooms release their juices. Raise the heat and cook til liquid evaporates about 10-12 min. Add 1/4 cup sweet marsala simmer til it evaporates. Stir in 2 Tab. mild black olives, chopped and 1 Tab of rinsed and drained capers.Cook 5 min more then add 2/3 cup heavy cream cook til evaporated let cool for 10-15 min.Scrape this mix into your f/p and process til smooth. Pack into a pretty bowl and serve at room temp. Serve with toasted or grilled thin sliced bread.
enjoy
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 14, 2012)

This one sounds lovely, thank you Kades


----------

